
Part of your brain may keep the world from disappearing when you blink - prostoalex
https://qz.com/1401565/part-of-your-brain-may-keep-the-world-from-disappearing-when-you-blink/
======
DiabloD3
Maybe this is bad, but the world DOES disappear when I blink.

